# Weed type mess in filter tubes



## audiman (Oct 1, 2006)

I keep getting a build up of weed type stuff in the tubes of my external pump/filter setup. This stuff blocks the tubes and makes water flow reduced like hell. The only way to remove it is the take the tubes off and flush them with boiling water.

Is there a product on the market that you can add to the water to stop this? apart from weed killer?:chair:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

You could try putting a sponge over the intake so that it catches any debri before it goes into the tubes.

What kind of filter do you have? For most of the canister and HOB filters, the aquaclear sponges will work. They are cheap to buy. I use the Aquaclear 30 sponges and cut them so they aren't huge. They are like a $1 or a bit more for 3 sponges and you don't have to replace them unless they get really nasty (sometimes its just better to replace...lol).


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Kristin's idea is a fantastic one. The only other way I can think of to get the stuff out would be to use a long bottle brush (you'd probably have to tie a string to one end and drag it through).


----------



## audiman (Oct 1, 2006)

Will try those filters and see if it helps. Does my head in. It makes what should be a fun hobby into a pain in the butt


----------



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, to bump this up. Do the sponges fit on the outside of the bottom of the tube where the water first goes in?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Over the tube, just cut a hole for the intake tube.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Well since you like Audi you clearly have good taste...

You can get a really good flexible filter tube brush for less than $5 at almost any pet store.


----------

